# head



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

I have noticed that just before i make the execution (downswing) my head tends to bob down and this results in a bad shot, when i manage to keep the head held it results in a great shot- Are there any techniques or drills to help me thank you :>


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a couple of articles on the topic, maybe you can find something that will help.

Using Your Head to Improve Your Golf Swing

Golf Tips - Head Movement During the Golf Swing

Book4golf.com - Golf Lessons

Del


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i use to do that same thing...natilie gulbis style...it just takes practice of keeping your head still.


----------



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

*:>*

thanx a lot u two much apprciate the websites


----------

